# Dịch Vụ Nghỉ Dưỡng Ở Flamingo Đại Lải Resort Có Tốt Không?



## stopinmymind (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mấy bà tám ở công ty e đang thi nhau lên Đại Lải để đi nghỉ dưỡng theo chương trình Bùng nổ cảm xúc gì của bên Flamingo ấy ạ. Rồi rủ e chung team đi cùng tận hưởng cùng hội chị em, nhưng mà dịch vụ bên này ra làm sao e đều chưa rõ, sợ đi mà không  thoải mái được như mong muốn rồi lại phát sinh một tỉ thứ phụ thu thì không bõ. Các chị em nhà mình từng đi nghỉ dưỡng ở resort này rồi cho e xin ít thông tin về dịch vụ của họ với. Cảm ơn chị em nhiều.


----------



## stopinmymind (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

rolypoly đã viết:


> Hội chị em tự đưa nhau đi trốn đó hả?? ) Thích nhỉ. Lâu rồi mình cũng k được đi đâu. Tự nhiên thấy mấy chế í ới thế này đâm ra chèm quá,


hihi. Thích thì cứ triển khai thôi chị. Mấy chị ở cơ quan e hay đi nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch kiểu này lắm. Mấy bà ấy quan niệm: phải đi nhiều, tận hưởng nhiều thì mới sống chuẩn mùi của cuộc sống. Nên lắm khi e cứ bị nhiễm cái tâm lí này ấy ạ.


----------



## lananh8xpub (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

mấy chị ấy cũng đi theo chương trình bùng nổ cảm xúc này à? =)) Gia đình mình cuồi tuần sau cũng cả nhà lên đó đây. Book lịch luôn từ hqua rồi. hì hì. Còn thắc mắc gì về mấy dịch vụ với phụ thu của họ thì cứ vào đây mà tham khảo nè.
http://resort.flamingodailai.com/tin-tuc/booming-emotion-package-bung-no-cam-xuc


----------



## ThuyTron (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Cái này áp dụng đến bao giờ đó chị? e với người yêu đang tính lên trên này dịp noel không biết còn khuyến mại vầy không nhờ. @@ 
2 đứa em bàn đi chỗ resort này lâu rồi mà chưa có dịp đi đây.


----------



## lananh8xpub (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

ThuyTron đã viết:


> Cái này áp dụng đến bao giờ đó chị? e với người yêu đang tính lên trên này dịp noel không biết còn khuyến mại vầy không nhờ. @@
> 2 đứa em bàn đi chỗ resort này lâu rồi mà chưa có dịp đi đây.


Cái này chị cũng ko rõ chỉ biết bên Flamingo Đại Lải resort họ áp dụng chương trình này từ đầu tháng 11 thôi. 2 đứa đi dịp noel mà đặt phòng thì chắc vẫn được hưởng khuyến mại vậy thôi. Ko thì liên lạc với bên tư vấn của họ xem dư lào!


----------



## stopinmymind (10 Tháng mười hai 2016)

troublemaker đã viết:


> Gớm. Mấy chế cứ ham rẻ làm gì. Mà đi tít lên trên đó cho xa xôi ra Ngay thủ đô này thiếu gì chỗ ăn chơi tụ tập mà phải lên tận đó. XOng lại thuê xe các kiểu để lên trên đó ra đấy à? Mợt chớt đi được.


Ôi lượn quanh quanh thủ đô thì có gì đâu ạ. Chơi bao nhiêu năm ngán đến tận cổ rồi chế ơi.  Còn ham rẻ chỗ flamingo kia không thì không biết... e cũng đang sợ ko đc như mong đợi. Nên mới phải lên đây tham khảo mọi người đây.


----------



## trambichngoc (22 Tháng mười hai 2016)

chưa đi nên ko biết


----------



## thienthandangyeu (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

công nhận hội chị em của bạn biết tận hưởng thật đấy. Toàn chọn chỗ sang chảnh để đi hoy nhở. )


----------



## Metunlun (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Flamingo trên Đại Lải đó hả? Thấy bạn mình đi nghỉ dưỡng ở đây về khoe ảnh thấy cũng đẹp nè. Nhưng mà lên đợt này có sợ đông người rồi dùng dịch vụ gì cũng phải bon chen thì ngốt đấy @@


----------



## lananh8xpub (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Metunlun đã viết:


> Flamingo trên Đại Lải đó hả? Thấy bạn mình đi nghỉ dưỡng ở đây về khoe ảnh thấy cũng đẹp nè. Nhưng mà lên đợt này có sợ đông người rồi dùng dịch vụ gì cũng phải bon chen thì ngốt đấy @@


Bác nói thế nào... bên Flamingo đại lải họ có số lượng phòng nhất định người ta book hết phòng rồi thì thôi chứ sao mà phải bon chen làm gì. Chỉ là mình đặt muộn thì hết phòng thôi nhớ. Nhà e dự định đi cũng book trước hàng tuần giời mới có phòng kia kìa.


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chắc mỗi người một kiểu thế nào chứ mùa này thì e ko nói chứ nói thật để mà đi du lịch chắc e thích đi biển hơn. Thích cái không khí ở biển cả, thích nghe tiếng sóng. hị hị. Mà từ hồi lấy ck về chả có thời gian đi đâu nữa. Nghĩ mà phát tủi.


----------



## VNAPharm (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

boomer123 đã viết:


> Dịch vụ nghĩ dưỡng của bên Flamingo thì e chưa tìm hiểu kĩ nhưng mà cuối tuần này e với gấu đang định lên trên khu này ăn buffet đây.   Mai nữa thì có buffet nướng và mỳ ý, còn mốt thì có buffet Âu - Á chuẩn quốc tế cơ mà. Nghĩ thôi mà cũng thèm... lên đây thay đổi không khí chứ cứ quanh quanh ở HN thấy nhàm quá à.


Nghe hấp dẫn nhờ. Bao giờ mới có gấu có thời gian lên đây mà thưởng thức đây. @@ Ăn buffet ở rùng núi, non sông đầy thiên nhiên như trên Đại Lải chắc cảm giác sẽ khác nhiều so với cái cảm giác ăn tại bàn chật chội ở thành phố.


----------



## stopinmymind (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Greenfood.hanoi đã viết:


> Chắc mỗi người một kiểu thế nào chứ mùa này thì e ko nói chứ nói thật để mà đi du lịch chắc e thích đi biển hơn. Thích cái không khí ở biển cả, thích nghe tiếng sóng. hị hị. Mà từ hồi lấy ck về chả có thời gian đi đâu nữa. Nghĩ mà phát tủi.


Thì sở thích thì đâu phải ai cũng giống ai. Riêng e thì thích đi hết.. thích những chỗ nào mới mẻ và trong lành ạ. Phấn đấu mỗi năm đi ít nhấ 2 nơi để mở mang tầm mắt mà k biết có thực hiện đc ko đây!


----------



## AnhKS (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Tốt hay không thì cứ đi thử 1 lần là bit ngay.  Đi mà hài lòng thì sẽ quay lại, còn không thì coi như là tích lũy kinh nghiệm. Xin view trước e thấy cứ bị giảm thú vị ấy.


----------



## VNAPharm (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

boomer123 đã viết:


> thì đương nhiên ạ. Người ta thi nhau đổ xô lên đất Đại Lải chỗ resort này cũng chỉ để mong thay đổi không khí và được tận hưởng các dịch vụ của họ thôi mà.  Chứ ko tự nhiên đi mấy chục cây số lên tận Vĩnh Phúc làm gì cơ chứ.


Ơ mình tưởng từ thủ đô lên chỗ resort flamingo này hơn 4 chục cây số chứ mấy. Đi xe nửa giờ chứ xa xôi gì lắm nhờ. @@ Mà nghe đâu còn có cả xe bus đưa đón từ HN lên thẳng Đại Lải thì phải mà?!!


----------



## Kim Thoa (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mình đặt gạch ngồi hóng với. Tết dương đang được nghỉ dài nên cũng muốn đi chơi cùng gia đình cho thoải mái. Mà vẫn chưa biết đi đâu cho hợp lí đây.


----------



## iService.hanoi (23 Tháng mười hai 2016)

boomer123 đã viết:


> Dịch vụ nghĩ dưỡng của bên Flamingo thì e chưa tìm hiểu kĩ nhưng mà cuối tuần này e với gấu đang định lên trên khu này ăn buffet đây.   <Mai thì có buffet nướng và mỳ ý, còn mốt thì có buffet Âu - Á chuẩn quốc tế cơ mà. Nghĩ thôi mà cũng thèm... lên đây thay đổi không khí chứ cứ quanh quanh ở HN thấy nhàm quá à.


Noel lên đó có mỗi buffet thôi hả bạn? Giả sử mình muốn đi chơi lâu hơn xíu ( nghỉ dưỡng dài ngày, hoặc tết dương, hoặc cuối tuần... ) thì ko biết trển có nhiều dịch vụ cho mình sử dụng không nhỉ. :-?


----------



## stopinmymind (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

AnhKS đã viết:


> Tốt hay không thì cứ đi thử 1 lần là bit ngay.  Đi mà hài lòng thì sẽ quay lại, còn không thì coi như là tích lũy kinh nghiệm. Xin view trước e thấy cứ bị giảm thú vị ấy.


Mỗi người một ý mẹ nó ơi. E thì cứ phải xem trước, hỏi han người nọ người kia để mình đi cho chủ động. :-h Nhỡ có điểm xấu điểm đẹp thế nào còn biết mà chủ động. hì hì.


----------



## stopinmymind (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

MeBon đã viết:


> May nhà mình cũng đặt được ít phòng ở flamingo để mấy mẹ con đợt tết dương lịch lên đây nghỉ dưỡng, xem Gala của họ tổ chức và đón năm mới trên Đại Lải luôn. Năm nay bố bọn trẻ đi công tác nước ngoài không về, ông bà nội ngoại lại ở xa nên cứ dặn mấy mẹ con đi lên trên khu này mà nghỉ dưỡng cho thay đổi không khí, cứ sợ mấy mẹ con ở nhà buồn hok akkk


Khiếp. Gato với nhà mẹ nó. Có ông xã tâm lí thế. Đi xa còn lo về cho mấy mẹ con ở nhà. Đây xã em tết nhất toàn tụ tập với bạn bè, mấy mẹ con toàn tự túc chơi gì thì chơi. Cùng lắm ổng đầu tư cho ít kinh tế. @@ Mà tính cả 2 đều độc lập nên thôi mình cũng nghỉ nhiều. Cứ tranh thủ đi du lịch mở mang tầm mắt đã.


----------



## lananh8xpub (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ngant đã viết:


> Trước có chị lên Flamingo nghỉ dưỡng xong kêu được khuyến mại. nhiều dịch vụ ấy. Cụ thể là thế nào đấy ạ? Nhà e định ra tết lên đây chơi mà không biết còn được hưởng khuyến mại kiểu này không nhỉ??


Cái chương trình Booming Emotion – Bùng nổ cảm xúc đấy hả mình???  Nhà mình đi du xuân đầu năm à. Chắc chương trình đó vẫn còn đó, vì tớ chưa thấy họ để thời gian thông báo ngày kêt thúc chương trình này đâu. Không thì alo hẳn cho họ, nhà tớ vẫn lưu số của bên đó nè, hỏi cho chắc chắn rùi đi, dù sao cũng quyền lợi của mình mà. 098 600 9393


----------



## tomandjerry4 (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Mỗi năm chắc phải để ra một khoản riêng để đi nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch ms đc. Lâu lém k0 đi đâu rùi,  thấy các mẹ bàn nhau đi chỗ nọ chỗ kia mà tự nhiên thích quá. :bz:bz


----------



## VNAPharm (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

tomandjerry4 đã viết:


> Mỗi năm chắc phải để ra một khoản riêng để đi nghỉ dưỡng, du lịch ms đc. Lâu lém k0 đi đâu rùi,  thấy các mẹ bàn nhau đi chỗ nọ chỗ kia mà tự nhiên thích quá. :bz:bz


Nhà tớ thì ông xã toàn thích đi phượt, sắm 4 bánh về có đi chơi đâu thì cũng tự lái, xa gần đều vậy. kể cả mấy trăm cây.  Nên tính ra cũng đi chơi được khá nhiều rồi. Chỗ flamingo đại lải mà mẹ chủ top nhắc thì nhà mình đi từ năm ngoái rồi. Nói chung ở miện bắc mình thì thấy resort này là cao cấp và ok nhứt.


----------



## shift10 (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Chả bù bà tám nhà e, toàn đi ăn đi uống rồi ỉ ôi kêu than giảm cân. Đúng là trò con gái, phụ nữ, ăn nhiều thì kêu béo mà ko ăn thì thèm nọ thèm kêu. ) Kì cục thiệt!


----------



## lananh8xpub (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

Ngant đã viết:


> À... hóa ra nhà mẹ nó cũng mới đi nghỉ dưỡng trên này đúng ko? Thế cái chương trình Booming Emotion đó thực tế thế nào? Có được như mọi người vẫn nói ko ạ? E thấy bảo được free mấy chục dịch vụ liền ý. Chả biết thực hư ra sao?? (


Vầng. May đi tận nơi mới biết là chương trình này nó hời cho mình thế nào mẹ nó ạ. Cả nhà từ bọn nhỏ đến ông xã em đi sử dụng tẹt dịch vụ của bên bạn mà chả tốn lấy đồng nào. E cũng tranh thủ đi Spa miễn phí của bên họ. Đúng thật là họ miễn phí những dịch vụ mà họ báo trên web thật mà chả phụ thu đồng nào hết í. Mẹ nó mà đi thì cứ tranh thủ mà chọn phòng sớm đi thì có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn mẹ nó ợ!


----------



## stopinmymind (30 Tháng mười hai 2016)

sucsesfull đã viết:


> Mẹ nó suy nghĩ nhanh không mấy chị em lại cho ra rìa. Ko cho vào team ăn chơi nũa thì khổ. Mà cuối năm này đặt phòng cũng khó đây, băn khoăn xong đi book thì chả có phòng mà đặt nữa đâu.


hì hì. ) Chắc cũng k đến mức đấy đâu ạ. Nhưng mà thôi chắc e cũng chốt đăng kí đi cùng các chị ấy. Thấy mọi người cũng khen nên đi thử một lần cho biết. Mong là có kì nghỉ vui như mong muốn. Cảm ơn chị em chia sẻ nhé.


----------

